# Good matte grey eyeshadow?



## shmooby (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm looking for a matte grey eyeshadow. A dark one but not so dark that it's bordering on black... anyone got any good suggestions? Doesnt need to be MAC as long as it's good quality and I can get it online in the UK!


----------



## lukinamama (Dec 30, 2008)

mac copperclate is nice matte grey e/s


----------



## shmooby (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lukinamama* 

 
_mac copperclate is nice matte grey e/s_

 
ooo thanks! i'll check that out


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Dec 30, 2008)

Apres-ski from the Chill collection is also a nice, matte grey.


----------



## user79 (Dec 30, 2008)

Copperplate is good but it's not a true grey, it's sort of a brown-taupe-grey.

If you want a true grey, check out Ben Nye Greystone. I just ordered this for myself bc I needed a true grey matte.


----------



## shmooby (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Copperplate is good but it's not a true grey, it's sort of a brown-taupe-grey.

If you want a true grey, check out Ben Nye Greystone. I just ordered this for myself bc I needed a true grey matte._

 
oooo thanks!!! will check that one out too! perhaps i'll go on a grey buying spree. realised yesterday that i dont own any!


----------



## amyzon (Dec 30, 2008)

I second Copperplate... When you see it in the pot it looks boring, but swatch it, and it's gorgeous!  It's gorgeous in the crease, and even on the lid for sort of a matte, smokey eye.  I looooooove my Copperplate.


----------



## shmooby (Dec 30, 2008)

copperplate is sounding awesome!! perhaps i'll go have a look next week... damn not living anywhere near a mac counter


----------



## foxyqt (Dec 31, 2008)

MAC Print e/s


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxyqt* 

 
_MAC Print e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Ditto! It's listed as a satin but it seems matte to me. Its very very pretty and blends really well and it's a true grey.


----------



## KTB (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_Ditto! It's listed as a satin but it seems matte to me. Its very very pretty and blends really well and it's a true grey._

 

I agree with Print too. Copperplate turns way too brown on me and almost loses the greyness - it looks muddy


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Dec 31, 2008)

the paris duo by NARS has a great matte grey and a deep shimmmery silver. HTH!!


----------



## TJgirl (Jan 4, 2009)

I have Copperplate and I do love it BUT if you are looking for a true grey you should try Scene!


----------



## dollypink (Jan 4, 2009)

i like typographic but it may be a tad dark for what you want


----------



## Miss. Herzeleid (Jan 4, 2009)

MAD minerals do a nice one andyou can get it delivered to the UK. 

Its called paramount and is a dark matte grey, heres the link.

http://madminerals.org/catalog.php?i...a  tegory%3D32

Hope you like.


----------

